# Stafford inks



## Haldy (Dec 23, 2006)

With the help of my son and the new IrfanView software that I just downloaded, here is my first photo being posted on this site.  (Unfortunately, I don't believe that I will remember all of the steps that I went through to get the picture here.)  Anyway, here is a set of Stafford inks that are some of my favorites.  Any idea of a total value for the set?  They are an 8 oz, 16 oz, and 32 oz size.  Thanks for looking and any comments!

 Denny


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Denny, Nice group! I also collect inks. Most of the cobalt Staffords I have collected run approx. $35-$45 apiece. Labelled bottles tend to increase the value.  Total estimate for the group would be around $125.  Although common, they make a great window bottle!   Taz


----------



## Haldy (Dec 24, 2006)

Taz:

 Thanks for the input!  I was fortunate enough to pick up the 16 and 32 oz. bottles as part of a 12-bottle box lot for about $25 at an auction the other year.  I did get them tumbled, but still feel good about the investment.  As you say, they display very nicely.  Thanks again!

 Denny


----------

